
Is a Well-Lived Life Worth Anything? - jemeshsu
http://blogs.hbr.org/haque/2011/05/is_a_well_lived_live_worth_anything.html
======
mfalcon
Good article. It seems incredible that, while we're evolving in a lot of
fields, we're clueless(not all of us, but a great percentage of the people in
the world) about what leads to a great life, what makes a life worth living.

